# german shepherds at lancaster cal shelter



## jackinstuff69 (May 4, 2011)

thought i would share this just seen several german shepherds in lancaster cal shelters

so sad owner surrenders anyone who is looking to adopt please check this out

Department of Animal Care & Control

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4310955
there were several today that were showing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you seen we have a rescue section here? If you really want to save some of these dogs you need to read and follow the proper format, also give each dog their own thread so they can SHINE!

click this --> GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums



jackinstuff69 said:


> thought i would share this just seen several german shepherds in lancaster cal shelters
> 
> so sad owner surrenders anyone who is looking to adopt please check this out
> 
> ...


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh, I actually been to the Lancaster shelter. Its a pretty filthy place. I feel really bad for the dogs there. And it was actually hard to believe there was so many German Shepherds there.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

It is hard to get dogs out of the L.A. County Shelters; Many GSDs don't make it onto PetFinder or other Internet listings and you must call or go in person to even know they are there, making it harder to for long-distance adopters or rescues to help these dogs. Understaffed and with limited resources, it's a happy day when a dog does make it out of Lancaster!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ingrid said:


> It is hard to get dogs out of the L.A. County Shelters; Many GSDs don't make it onto PetFinder or other Internet listings and you must call or go in person to even know they are there, making it harder to for long-distance adopters or rescues to help these dogs. Understaffed and with limited resources, it's a happy day when a dog does make it out of Lancaster!


Actually is not that hard(I live in the LA County and volunteer at 2 shelters in the LA county.) I go on Petfinder all the time and see many GSDs in the LA area. I am looking right now and I see many. And many places, if you are serious, you will go out and meet the dog, and the shelter/rescue will not mind, they might even work with rescues that are near you for transport. There is a GSD rescue in Los Angeles that has a rescue out in Colorado.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for some positive news, Jessica and thanks for all of your hard work too!


----------

